# Gauging Interest - HiFonics Series VIII Colossus and Olympus



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone interested in buying a Series VIII Olympus & Colossus? Preferably as a set.

Both are white finish and work. The Olympus was sent to ZED to have Steve refurbish it. It's in service today and plays perfectly. Cosmetically, they do have some scratches so a little touch up would be your friend if you were showing. Name plates are intact.

These amps both belong to my best friend, (not a member here) who hasn't set a price. He's had them for well over a decade and the Olympus was in his car until about a month ago. And if he doesn't sell them, it'll probably end up back in his car again. :laugh:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I sold a white series VIII Olympus on Ebay for $250.It was in fair shape.Had some rust on the end plates but the heat sink was in good shape.
The Colossus can go for $500+.Ive seen some go for $1k.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I sold a white series VIII Olympus on Ebay for $250.It was in fair shape.Had some rust on the end plates but the heat sink was in good shape.
> The Colossus can go for $500+.Ive seen some go for $1k.


Thank you for the insight. I'll pass that information on and probably post a for sale soon. I'm sure there's an old school car audio lover that would like to own these things. Seems like they're getting harder and harder to come by these days, especially that Colossus.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

They'll bring the best money if the power/speaker plugs match the heat sink color (white for white heat sink, gray for blue heat sink if I remember right) and if the plastic mounting feet are included.


----------



## ekrunch (Oct 2, 2010)

Rodek said:


> They'll bring the best money if the power/speaker plugs match the heat sink color (white for white heat sink, gray for blue heat sink if I remember right) and if the plastic mounting feet are included.


All of the plugs match. As for the plastic mounting feet, do you mean the ones that allow you to screw the amp down w/o the screws touching the metal?


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

ekrunch said:


> All of the plugs match. As for the plastic mounting feet, do you mean the ones that allow you to screw the amp down w/o the screws touching the metal?


Yes. The plastic feet that put the screw through while mounting the amp. You're spot on. They were designed to protect the metal and if I heard correctly, very slightly raise the amp off of the mounting surface so air could possibly flow underneath the chassis.


----------

